# Growing C. uenoi emmerse



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi all, anyone has try growing C. uenoi in emmerse culture?

Can share your experience? Thanks


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I was trying in the past growing them on acid reaction soil, into neutral water.










Got a plantlet that put into live java moss.










Finally I lost both plants.

Probably you already know the best pictures of emersed uenoi is in the Frontier page.

http://home.s01.itscom.net/oasis/cryptscollection/ueno.htm


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't have experimented enough but highly decomposed and (not too) acid leaf-mold seems to work ok for an unconfirmed plant I'm growing...


----------

